# '03 Altima SE V6 new mods???????



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I've been doing some reading and getting somewhat of an idea on what I want to do to my new Altima. I've been asking around because I wasn't sure what to do first with my car. Everyone has been telling me to put a intake in first. What's the difference between warm/cold intake other than temp  Is one better than the other? How about name brand. Some say K&N some say Injen. I would like to know what U all had in mind.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

the main difference between a CAI and a WAI will be the temps while sitting idle. Once driving the temp difference between the two are less than 5 degrees difference on avg. Using a K&N panel filter over the stock filter with the OE intake will net you 1-2hp on avg. As for the differences in CAI's, Ijen's design seems to give you more tourqe in the mid range while the AEM gives you more torque off the line. If you do a search you will see that most run AEM/Injen with a few running Place Racing. Also take a look at the Project Altima...


----------

